# FS Big cichlids (all stock) list edited



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Due to some recent changes in my life I`m forced to shut down my fish tank.
First of all is my job schedule and the second is that in the last 6 month I moved three times and I have to move again.(building will be put to the ground and replace with a new residential complex). As a result I`m getting tired to move the fish tank and fish and I need take a brake until I will find my own home.
So sadly I`m starting to sell my stock and gear.
FISHES have to go first unless somebody want to take all(fish tank, filter, light , filter, UV)
Stock for sale

1. Flowerhorn (unknown type and gender) 10-12" 50$

2. Jaguar, male 8-9" 50$

3. Congicus Bichir 9-10" 50$

4. Delhezi Bichir 10" 50$ SOLD

5. Catfish (upside down) 8" 30$

6.Plecostomus I do not know what type 10" 40$

Please note there will be a good discount for buy entire set up.
I will add a link from the fish tank thread. 
Picture to be expected tomorrow afternoon

Equipment here
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...fieds-27/sell-entire-set-up-16990/#post143264

Who is interested to see can call me at 778 837 3367


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

hmmm I didn't know the building plan went through. I'm literally your neighbor so I might ask my building manager. Good luck with the sale man!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Just take a walk on the street and you will see garage sale and moving sale to each house up to aspen street. Plus that shows that you missed the community meeting and investor presentation which had been placed last week. Sorry to give you so bad news but all Foster will be rezone with townhouses in few month, and this is just because of the new sky train line who`s coming on North road this year.

I will use reserve and pending option only for the serious buyer unless somebody takes all at a time.



gmachine19 said:


> hmmm I didn't know the building plan went through. I'm literally your neighbor so I might ask my building manager. Good luck with the sale man!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Picture added here BC aquaria purpose only - a set on Flickr

I will try to take a picture for pleco but he`s hiding behind the filter pipe....


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice fish for sale, and I think the price is fair.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

Ill call you tomorrow, I was sick all day today and didnt wake up till 8pm. Sorry for the inconvenience but I will come asap to the fish


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

After riot bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

No pending anymore! first come first served !


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

if we can figure out a way to get the bichir to langley or abby id take it for sure


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> if we can figure out a way to get the bichir to langley or abby id take it for sure


If it would be nice and sunny on Monday I will go fishing in Chilliwack. This will be early in the morning and we can meet to one exit from Hway 1. Call me tomorrow around 19.00 hrs.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

One left, some other to go !!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Up to the top


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Late night bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Fishes have to go


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Fish still available


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Stil for sale !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Saturday late bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump to the top


----------

